# Lump right next to puppy's penis



## steinflg (Jun 10, 2010)

My yellow lab is 4 months old and I have recently noticed that he has a lump right near his penis. It is not attached to the shaft but it is right next to it. It is not his bulbous gland, there is just one and it is not at the base but about and inch down the shaft from the head of the penis. If anyone might have any thoughts of this is urgent enough for me to bring him to the vet then please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It could be a hernia. Please see your vet.


----------



## steinflg (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought that as well but after checking it and touching it and moving it around he showed no symptoms of pain. Wouldn't a hernia be tender for him?


----------



## grace (Apr 15, 2010)

Undescended testicle? Either way, I'd get it looked at. Is he up to date on all vaccinations? If not, he should be due pretty soon so maybe you can have it looked at when you go in for that.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes it could be that too, grace.

Most of the time a hernia is NOT painful. Please see your vet.


----------

